# Nuclear testing and medical conditions



## aymes (Jun 5, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/8083327.stm 

I read this with interest. My Grandfather was on Christmas Island during some of the testing and ther have been various medical conditions in him and the rest of my family, common to the experiences of other veterans, which have been questioned as to whether there is a link with the nuclear testing. This is the first time however that I've seen diabetes listed in the list of questioned conditions. Does anyone else have any links to this?


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 5, 2009)

aymes said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/8083327.stm
> 
> I read this with interest. My Grandfather was on Christmas Island during some of the testing and ther have been various medical conditions in him and the rest of my family, common to the experiences of other veterans, which have been questioned as to whether there is a link with the nuclear testing. This is the first time however that I've seen diabetes listed in the list of questioned conditions. Does anyone else have any links to this?




Hi aymes,

I have read this with much interest.  I live in cumbria close to both sellafield
reprocessing plant and across the bay heysham power station...Now as a child I used to regularly swim in the waters that sellafield pimp out into..we knew no different then, also in the late 1950's sellafield which was then windscale had a massive fallout...to which some of the surrounding hills are still contaminated..I have held an opionion that this may have something to do with Nathan developing type1. Also if I remember in I think Northerners bloomin basal thread..there was quite a converstion regarding this..and I was suprised/or not that there were quite a few people living in the area around plants..

Hope this helps
Heidi


----------

